# wild piranhas



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

the store didn't have any info other then they were "Wild Caught Imported from Columbia"
they were a little expensive but they looked different from the reds that I breed, and i've never seen P's like this in my area. so I brought 8 home with me. I'm thinking Caribe. But why wouldn't the store know that. I would like verification from the professionals.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Def. Pygocentrus cariba... great looking ones BTW







!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

100% - Pygocentrus cariba.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm no professional, but I can say for sure that those are juvenile caribes. Nice pickup!


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

not a pro but definately cariba


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

NickNick said:


> not a pro but definately cariba


same here!!!! you should grab more...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice caribe what did they cost each?


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

$26 each I've never paid that much for a fish before. There is still about 10 left at the store but i don't have room to grow them out.

at the store they were a little pail looking and the black spot wasn't very noticable. but a few hours in there new home they darkend up and look realy nice.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

> $26 each I've never paid that much for a fish before.


That isn't much for one fish but yes you did get Caribe and at a very good price too. Definately a good pick up.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice pick-up! Cariba are a great Pygo to own.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> *Very nice pick-up! Cariba are a great Pygo to own*.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

True


----------

